# Release Notes for iCUE 4.21.173



## CORSAIR_Marcus (3. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download.



Software Enhancements


Discord Certified headsets will now appear with a ‘Certified’ tag under Voice and Audio > Input Device / Output Device
Updated CPUID SDK to expand CPU and motherboard detection
Certain icons and tooltips have been improved for a better overall user experience
Numbers have been removed from duplicate devices of the same type but may still appear due to
firmware updates done with a hub – this will be fixed in a future release
iCUE will no longer be stuck if the user cancels a request to uninstall
iCUE installer window can now be dragged across different screens
Resolved an issue with the sliders associated with Scenes creation
Lighting Effects are now displayed in the same alphabetical order across all device types
Resolved various translation text errors
HID Product Enhancements​
Watercolor will now properly show the options for lighting customization
Holding down the Sniper button will no longer keep it depressed after the button release
The mute indicator on a keyboard will now properly turn off when mute is disabled while using iCUE
Resolved an issue with the Undo feature after recording a macro• The Audio Visualizer lighting effect for K100 now displays properly – this effect still requires a CORSAIR headset to display properly
Win Lock indicator no longer displays as ‘OFF’ on K57 if enabled
Resolved an issue with the toggle function for Nexus button remaps
Improved the scaling of the clock widget for Nexus
Text assignments will no longer disappear from Nexus on restart
DIY Product Enhancements​
The Turbo icon for Elite LCD Coolers has been updated
Resolved an issue with Lighting Effect – Visor not displaying properly on 8-LED fans
The 12V output on PSU is now properly labeled when using iCUE with Simplified and Traditional Chinese languages
Alerts tab for coolers will now properly enable Emergency Shutdown by default at 60 degrees Celsius
Updating GPU drivers will cause no longer cause an error with the Elite LCD display
Fixed the text spacing and size issues for Elite LCD when numbers only have three digits.


----------

